# 5 month old can be aggressive!



## Cmmccall88 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi!

I have a 5 month old female vizsla. 95% of the time she is amazing - high energy but so fun! The other 5% are making me very worried.

She will have spells where she is very aggressive. She will snarl, snap and bite me. This normally happens around food or after is has been playing with another dog.

Tonight I hit my max. I took her over to a friends house to play, they romped for a solid 45 mins. I could tell she was tired. She wondered into another room, when I went to pick her up she went crazy. Snapping and biting me. A male friend told me to step back and he would try, she bite him.

I am a young female, but I feel like when I discipline her she comes at me harder when she is that mad. If I tell her firmly no, she will try to bite me again,

After she called down I got her home and she immediately was sleepy and was snuggling with me

What is the issue?! I am so lost


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

It sounds based on this instance you describe that she gets overstimulated. 45 minutes for a 5 months old is way too much of playing time in one fell swoop. You break those down to much smaller size pieces and have rest time in between. Also you have not mentioned how much time you spend on training and mental stimulation with her yourself, physical exercise is just part of what they need, and at this fragile age actually they don`t need as much as they tend to show they would.
If you train her using food, giving food from your hand etc she will learn that food comes from you and she needs to earn it, it is not for free and not something she can guard from you.
No as a command generally is meaningless for dogs, unless you teach them what behavior you expect instead.

hope this helps.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Agree as always with Gab, let me add to it.

Yes, over stimulation! Steady, consistent, daily activity is best for them not only b/c it burns off that energy, but they can count on it, and as importantly it establishes you firmly as the pack leader. I'll cut AJ some slack late at night when he gives me the evil eye, but if he bit or lunged at me and certainly if he got protective of food and toys, I'd intervene to re establish my authority. You need to do the same. She needs to earn more of the stuff she get now for free.

Start by working on the "Ok!" command, that's giving her permission (And by extension, you taking and exerting control) to do *Everything*: So, when you put the food down, when you walk out the door, when you open the car door, when she comes up on the sofa, ..so she learns to associate the word "OK!" with permission If she ignores you, firmly tell her to wait, hold the food back for a moment or two, and then put it down and say "OK".

A Vizsla will suck the life out of you if you let them and feel absolutely no guilt, and along the way, they'll realize they're also in complete control..who can resist that face? You can. You need to gently and consistently re establish your authority. And if she's growling and looks like she's going to bite, back off.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

During our year-long training classes with our 2-yr old male V we were told in instances like this to go back to basics and reestablish dominance/pack leader.

Sound practices like you going out the door first and then telling them it's "ok" to follow you; instead of them lunging for the door and bumping you out of the way. We were instructed that they need permission to go to elevated positions (ie: join you on the couch or bed). We were taught, with any situation, to routinely move the dog with a nudge of your leg. It sounds simple, but it's been very effective and I'm always moving my V's with a gentle nudge. Spend time each day to work on commands like sit, down, place, etc. It's just good overall practices. Sound simple, but liken gingerling mentioned, gives you to opportunity to show "who's boss".

And I know if goes without saying, but mouthing and/or biting of any kind should not be tolerated. Our 6-month old female V is very mouthy and I will not tolerate it, even if a gentle mounting/nibbling.

Those are just a couple that come to mind.....HTH


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If a 5 month old is having a problem with true aggression. It's either a temperament issue, or a owner issue. The above is not said to be mean.
It's just that we have to see, if we are unknowingly causing problems. Try to change how we are handling the pup, to see if their responses change.

If you haven't spoken with your breeder. It would be a good starting point. Good breeders want to help you, and the pups they produce. 

There are some breeders, that have temperament issues in their bloodlines. 
Area rescues know them pretty well. So I would also contact your area Vizsla rescue, to see if you purchased from one of those breeders.


----------

